# Amplificador 30w y preamplificador para guitarra eléctrica.



## AirSal (Ene 14, 2011)

Me gustaría que me ayudasen con un proyecto que tengo entre manos, quiero hacer un amplificador de unos 30w con un preamplificador para la guitarra, he estado buscando y he encontrado una página muy buena donde explica todo para hacerlo.[Amplificadorhttp://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_ampbarato.php]
[Preammplificador http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/tda2030.pdf


Saludos a todos y muchas gracias por todo por adelantado.
Att: Un principiante.


----------



## thenot (Ene 14, 2011)

y que quieres?? ahí esta todo muy explicado.. sino tienes ganas de leer y quieres que te den todo, creo estas en el foro equivocado.

Saludos!


----------



## Electronec (Ene 15, 2011)

Este tema existe aqui.



thenot dijo:


> y que quieres?? ahí esta todo muy explicado.. sino tienes ganas de leer y quieres que te den todo, creo estas en el foro equivocado.
> 
> Saludos!



+1

Si tienes dudas las comentas y si no, costruye ese ampli.

Saludos.


----------



## AirSal (Ene 15, 2011)

Sorry, no ha salido el mensaje entero y no me deja editarlo.

¿Para poner el ampli y el preampli en una misma pcb tengo que poner los dos circuitos iguales en una misma pcb o tengo que modificarlos?
¿Como conecto el preamplificador al amplificador?

Dejo los pdf para que los veais.

Antes de ir a por los componectes me gustaria saber si tengo que comprar mas cosas.
¿Que cables necesito?

Perdon si parezco muy tonto


----------



## thenot (Ene 15, 2011)

AirSal dijo:


> ¿Para poner el ampli y el preampli en una misma pcb tengo que poner los dos circuitos iguales en una misma pcb o tengo que modificarlos?


Como quieras es decisión tuya eso.



AirSal dijo:


> ¿Como conecto el preamplificador al amplificador?


Como su nombre lo dice:  *PRE*-Amplificador, osea va antes del amplificador. En otras palabras mandas la señal a amplificar, al pre-amplificador, la salida de este al amplificador, y la salida del amplificador a los parlantes.



AirSal dijo:


> Antes de ir a por los componectes me gustaria saber si tengo que comprar mas cosas.
> ¿Que cables necesito?


Cable blindado para la entrada de audio, y cable para parlantes. Lo demás depende según lo que tengas a mano, cosa que no puedo adivinar, así que queda a tu conciencia ver que te hará falta., supongo sabrás hacer una placa, de ahí sabrás que se necesita o por lo menos lo imaginaras (no cuesta tanto).


----------



## Electronec (Ene 15, 2011)

AirSal dijo:


> ............
> ¿Para poner el ampli y el preampli en una misma pcb tengo que poner los dos circuitos iguales en una misma pcb o tengo que modificarlos?.........



Ya que veo que estas empezando, yo no me complicaria mucho la vida. Cíñete al tutorial y no te aventures mucho. Mas vale lo malo conocido que lo bueno por conocer.

Saludos.


----------



## Mrjaniitho (Nov 22, 2011)

aa tengo una consultaaaaa.... los pcb son los tamaños reales???
por favor envienme una respuesta...


----------



## pandacba (Nov 22, 2011)

La mayoria pregunta lo mismo y se nota poca ganas de hacer funcionar el cerebro, que para eso nos ha sido dado, para darle uso, no hacerlo lo apelmasas....

No es mejor preguntarse como puedo saber si esta en esacala 1:1 es lo más simple del mundo ya que para elcaso tiene CI's, por lo tanto lo imprimes y mides el paso entre los pines los cuales ya deberias recontra saber hacer rato que son de 1/10" mides con una regla que tengan 2.5mm aprox de separación , si es asi ya esta es escala 1:1 si es más hay que reducir y si mide menos hay que ampliar


Tan dificil es hacer eso? esta todo alli delante de ustedes, pero claro si en lugar de leer se utilza el comodismo de preguntar nunca haran nada pos si mismos porque si se tomaran las molestias de leer las hojas de datos de los CI veran que el fabricante al final coloca las dimensiiones mecánicas del dispositivo, y para que creen que las pone alli? presisamente para que se de uso, para informarse cuanto mide el dispositivo y si habren mchos datas veran que para dispositivos dil y dip ese 1/10 es estandard mira vos y no lo sabes por pura comodidad...

Ojo no tengo nada contra ti, pero lo gio para todos los que hacen la misma pregunta que no son pocos son demasiado preguntando semejante obviedad


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> La mayoria pregunta lo mismo y se nota poca ganas de hacer funcionar el cerebro, que para eso nos ha sido dado, para darle uso, no hacerlo lo apelmasas....


  
La cabeza *no está puesta* solo para evitar que el cuello termine en punta


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 25, 2011)

También hay que fijarse de seleccionar el papel correcto al imprimir, me ha pasado que sin darme cuenta se seleccionó el A4 siendo que aquí usamos letter y salió más chico  ahora imprimí uno que no se por que no salió bien, fue con un 5% de error, se supone que la placa media 100mm y salió de 95mm pero con ese margen es posible soldar los componentes haciendo agujeros ligeramente más grandes.


----------

